# SweetFX-Tweaks (Presents Inc.)



## blaidd (7. Oktober 2012)

Hey  

Ich dachte, ich setzte mich mal mit SweetFX auseinander, nachdem mich ein User hier neugierig gemacht hat (Danke an CrimsoN dafür). SweetFX ist eine Inject-Shaderbibliothek basierend auf InjectSMAA. Die Effekte umfassen unter anderem Bloom, Vingette, LumaSharpening, Sepia und Fake-HDR und verwenden die HLSL-Programmiersprache (High Level Shader Language). Damit hat man ein sehr mächtiges Tool in der Hand, ähnlich etwa ENB, allerdings ist sie jedenfalls bisher nicht so tiefgehend, Effekte wie SSAO oder Indirect Lightning oder echte HDR-Beleuchtung sind bisher nicht möglich. Dafür funktioniert's im Gegensatz zu ENB auch unter DX10/11.

Mit einem Editor kann man die Effekte nach Belieben anpassen, ist allerdings nichts was man mal so eben machen kann, das ist schon etwas Arbeit, ähnlich wie die Erstellung eines ENB-Presents, da sollte man sich schon ein paar Stündchen für Zeit nehmen. Die Bibliothek ohne Anpassung zu verwenden, resultiert eher nicht in einem befriedigenden Ergebnis.

Außerdem kosten die Effekte teilweise ganz schön Leistung, wiederum ähnlich einem ENB-Presents... umsonst kommt das also nicht.

Ich hab mir mal Mass Effekt 1 vorgeknöpft:

Hier sind ein paar Vergleichsbilder (muß nicht extra sagen, wo's aktiv ist, oder? )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch ein paar Shots mit aktiviertem SweetFX, hab 2xSuperSampling an (neben Downsampling), damit man mal sehen kann wie die GPU zu schuften kriegt... Sonst läuft sie in den Framelimiter bei 60fps. Bildverbesserung ist eher gering.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




SweetFX könnt ihr hier runterladen: SweetFX

Mein Present ist hier im Anhang.

Um das ganze zu installieren, müßt ihr das SweetFX-Archiv in das Gameverzeichnis wo sich die Exe-Datei befindet, entpacken und dann entpackt ihr mein Present in den *SweetFX\Presents* Unterordner, geht in das Spielverzeichnis zurück, öffnet *SweetFX-Present.txt* und ersetzt die folgende Zeile: *#include "SweetFX_settings.txt"* durch *#include "SweetFX/Presets/MassEffect1_settings.txt"* (inklusive "").
Dann könnt ihr das Spiel starten. Mit der Rollen-Taste (Scroll-Lock) könnt ihr den Effekt ein- und ausschalten.

PS: SMAA ist in dem Present aktiviert, solltet ihr schon mit RadeonPro den PostProcess-AA-Filter aktiviert haben (was ich empfehlen würde, habe SMAA im Present nur hoppla-die-hopp getweakt), Nvidia's FXAA vorziehen (per Inspector oder RadeonPro oder was auch immer), oder aus Leistungsgründen darauf verzichten wollen, öffnet ihr einfach die MassEffect1_settings.txt und setzt bei *#define USE_SMAA_ANTIALIASING 1* eine *0*.

Hoffe Euch gefällt's, ich werde noch weitere Presents machen, *Deus EX- Human Revolution* schreit z.B. gradezu danach 

Wenn ihr selbst ein Present erstellen wollt, kopiert die *SweetFX_settings.txt* in den *SweetFX\Presents*-Ordner (müßt ihr zwar nicht, aber so behält man Ordnung ), nennt sie nach Eurem belieben um paßt die *SweetFX-Present.txt *an und editiert dann Eure Datei. Die Anpassungen geschehen in Echtzeit, daß heißt, ihr könnt direkt die Auswirkungen sehen, wenn ihr wieder in das Spielefenster tabt.
Und dann ladet sie mit ein paar Screenshots hier hoch... wenn ihr wollt 

[EDIT:] Hoppla, da hab ich doch glatt das Present vergessen... so.


----------



## blaidd (7. Oktober 2012)

Okay, hier das ganze Spiel noch für Deus Ex - Human Revolution.

Wie gesagt, das ganze funktioniert auch unter DX10/11, man braucht also nicht auf Tesselation zu verzichten, wie etwa bei ENB. Dafür hat das ganze natürlich auch Nachteile, um den beknackten gold-gelben Filter loszuwerden, muß ich die genaue Farbe finden, was mir bisher noch nicht ganz gelungen ist. Des weiteren gibt's natürlich keine geraytraceten Böden. Sämtliche Shader sind Post-Process-Shader, d.h. sie werden erst nach dem Rendern über das Bild gelegt, wie bei einem Photoshopfilter. Pre-Pass-Shader mit Tiefeninformationen wie man sie etwa für SSAO oder Depth-of-Field braucht, besitzt die Shaderbibliothek (jedenfalls noch) nicht, dürfte allerdings auch wesentlich schwieriger zu implementieren sein, bzw. müßte für jedes(?) Spiel oder jede Engine angepaßt werden... Die Post-Process-Shader funktionieren überall, haben so einige Stellschräubchen und sind durchaus zu was zu gebrauchen...

Wie gesagt, so ganz hab ich die Farbe noch nicht getroffen, daher gibt's (vor allem in Gebäuden) einen Blaustich... könnt natürlich auch sein, daß die Beleuchtung innerhalb der Gebäuden bläulich ist, hab nicht wirklich Möglichkeiten, das einzusehen... trotzdem, kann sich denke ich sehen lassen:

Vergleichsbilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch ein paar nur mit SweetFX:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich muss sagen denn Gold Filter finde gerade sehr gut denn er passt zum Spiel. Sonst alles super aber das bin ich ja von dir gewohnt !!


----------



## blaidd (7. Oktober 2012)

Joa, paßt eigentlich schon ganz gut, allerdings hätten die's dann in die Beleuchtung einbauen und nicht bloß einen Filter drüberklatschen sollen... da gehen ewig viele Details verloren. Problem mit dem SweetFX-Mod ist, daß jetzt die Ladescreens und Pre-Rendered Videos ein bisschen seltsam aussehen, weil da eben kein Filter drübergelegt wird... 

Probier's halt mal aus... im Spiel Shader ein- und ausschalten, bringt schon was in Sachen Details. Vor allem bei der Beleuchtung. Allerdings gibt's eben auch noch ein paar problematische Stellen (fieser Blaustich), und eventuell ist's ein bisschen zu dunkel... (kann man aber mit Ingame-Gamma beikommen)

Ansonsten, Danke


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. Oktober 2012)

Habe es gleich mal ins Abo genommen.

Für Hard Reset - Extended Edition oder Skyrim würde mich mal Interessieren !


----------



## blaidd (8. Oktober 2012)

Hard Reset hab ich mir grad mal bei Steam gekauft... 4.5Gb. Das dauert ein bisschen^^

Skyrim hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, eventuell mach ich einen ENB-SweetFX Hybriden  (Depth of Field, Sun-Rays, SSIL und SSAO von ENB, Bloom und Color-Tweaks von SweetFX)


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ja brauch eine Version ohne DoF !


----------



## TachiFoxy (8. Oktober 2012)

SweetFX ist auch grossartig fuer Borderlands 2. Wenn auch eher subtil, aber: Das SMAA von SweetFX funktioniert im Grunde genommen besser als FXAA und hat weniger Grafikfehler.

Beispiel: Wenn man Borderlands 2 spielt und das In-Game Depth of Field sowie FXAA an hat sind die schwarzen "outlines" von dem cellshading (outline-shader) nicht von DoF betroffen, was relativ haesslich aussieht. Ich mache dazu spaeter Vergleichsbilder.

Macht man dafuer aber FXAA aus und nutzt SweetFXs SMAA, so wird der outline-shader auch korrekt vom DoF gefiltert.


----------



## alm0st (8. Oktober 2012)

Gefällt mir gut, bleib am Ball sieht schon echt gut aus. Setz mal ein Abo, interessiert mich sehr das Thema


----------



## blaidd (10. Oktober 2012)

Damn, solang hat's bisher noch nie gebraucht, bis ich was halbwegs vorzeigbares hatte... über sieben Stunden. 

Okay, hier ist *Need for Speed - Shift Unleased 2*

Kontrast ist noch ein bisschen hoch, sonst find ich's echt gut... Bin  aber zu platt noch anständige Screenshots zu machen, ich häng Morgen  noch ein paar dran.

Vergleiche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




SweetFX only:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaidd (10. Oktober 2012)

So, hab noch flott den Kontrast etwas verringert und noch ein bisschen an den Farben verändert...
Hier sind noch ein paar Screens:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergleich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der DPX-Shader ist noch etwas zu stark, aber für's erste...

(Und falls ihr Euch fragt, warum ich immer mit dem ollen Focus rumfahre, ich hab ne neue Karriere anfangen müssen...)


----------



## blaidd (10. Oktober 2012)

Für meinen Buddy Crimson... Hat mir allerdings nicht gesagt _wie_ er es gern hätte, also kriegt er es so...

*Hard Reset*

auf Vergleichsbildern ist es eventuell etwas schwer zu erkennen, deshalb: links ohne, rechts mit SweetFX





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alm0st (10. Oktober 2012)

Hast mich auf den Geschmack gebracht, ich probier mich gerade an Alan Wake American Nightmares^^


----------



## blaidd (10. Oktober 2012)

Coole Sache 

Nur noch schnell ein paar kleine Tips meinerseits: Ein paar von den Werten in der Settings-Datei funktionieren genau andersrum. Gamma beispielsweise. Wenn du den Wert erhöhst, wird das Bild dunkler. Wenn SweetFX also genau das Gegenteil von dem machst was du willst, probier's eben mal andersrum 

Mit dem DPX-Shader wär ich auch erstmal vorsichtig, erstmal weil er das Bild ganz schön heftig verändern kann zum anderen, weil er eben wieder andersrum funktioniert als man eigentlich denkt, aber bei der Stärke ja steht ja immerhin Blend, also je geringer der Shader überblendet wird, desto stärker ist er... da kann man im Gegensatz zum Gamma ja noch drauf kommen.
Bei den Kontrasten der einzelnen Farben (RGB) ist es allerdings wieder total durcheinander. Wenn du z.B. den Kontrast von Rot und Grün auf den gleichen Wert setzt, den von Blau aber runtersetzt(!), wird das Bild bläulich. Logisch, oder?

Hab ich übrigens bei Hard Reset benutzt um den leichten Blauton aus dem Bild zu bekommen (indem ich den Wert erhöht hab, natürlich). Gestern Nacht bei Shift 2 hing ich da im Halbschlaf echt die ganze Zeit dran und hab mich gefragt was zum Teufel da eigentlich abgeht^^

Der Rest ist eigentlich halbwegs selbsterklärlich...
Beim Bloom ist's vielleicht noch ein bisschen komplizierter, wenn man nicht weiß, daß Threshold "Hürde, Schwelle" heißt, je niedriger die also ist, desto schneller springt der Bloom an.
Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist einer von den Werten beim Techni-Color-Shader auch verkehrtrum...

Ansonsten viel Spaß, und laß was sehen^^
Ich versuch mich nochmal an Deus Ex


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Oktober 2012)

<3 danke !

Wie schaut es denn mit den FPS aus ?


----------



## blaidd (11. Oktober 2012)

Interessanterweise verliere ich rund 20% Leistung. (von rund 120-150 fps ohne SweetFX@1920x1200 auf ~100-120fps  und ~110-85@2720x1700 ohne auf ~90-70 mit SweetFX)

Hätte nicht gedacht, daß das so krass ist. Dabei ist es meiner Karte völlig egal, welche Effekte ich ein- oder ausschalte, da ist auf einen kurzen Blick kein Unterschied festzustellen. Auch ist es egal, ob ich Downsampling zuschalte oder nicht. Da das alles Vollbildshader sind, müßte bei steigender Auflösung eigentlich auch der Leistungsverlust größer ausfallen... Das ist wohl noch schlecht optimiert. 
Ist mir bisher nicht augefallen, weil die Karte sonst im fps-Limit bei 60fps hängt und sich da nicht wegbewegt. SweetFX oder nicht. Muß mal gucken, ob das bei anderen Spielen auch so heftig ist...

Außerdem funktioniert SMAA bei mir nicht richtig, zeichnet lange nicht so weich wie das von RadeonPro und versaut außerdem die Schriften... Da muß der Junge wohl nochmal ran.


----------



## blaidd (23. Oktober 2012)

Gibt mittlerweile eine neue Version von SweetFX: link

Ein paar neue Effekte sind dabei, darunter ein Shader für Kontrast und ein Helligkeitsregler für Hell-/Mittel-/Dunkeltöne(RGB). Außerdem ist es jetzt möglich den Bildschirm für direkte Vorher-/Nachhervergleiche zu teilen, sehr praktisch beim Tweaken. Vorher ging das nur mit dem Sharpening-Filter.

Ich bin grad an Dishonored dran, eventuell lad ich später noch was dazu hoch, sonst Morgen.


----------



## blaidd (27. Oktober 2012)

So, hier kommt endlich das SweetFX-Preset für Dishonored... Ist schon seit Tagen fertig, aber ich bin irgendwie nicht dazu gekommen, Screenshots zu machen. Ich hab versucht, aus der Grafik Post-Process-mäßig herauszuholen was geht, ohne dabei den Look zu stark zu beeinträchtigen (aka Bonbon-Optik); gleichzeitig wollte ich es aber auch etwas düsterer haben. Dem einen oder anderen mag das schon zuviel sein, da darf ich dann an den Ingame-Gamma-Regler bzw. ans Monitor-Setup weiterempfehlen...  (Ein bis zwei Stufen sollten reichen). Oder setzt euch selbst ran, keiner hält euch auf 

War relativ viel Arbeit; fast alle Shader sind im Einsatz, der Leistungsverlust ist dennoch relativ gering (~10% bei mir.)
Benötigt SweetFx 1.3. Link ist im obrigen Post.

SMAA ist aus, das schalte ich per RadeonPro zu, wer mag, kann das in der .txt Datei zuschalten, ist allerdings nicht optimiert.
Außerdem könnt ihr noch Dithering einschalten, verbessert die Grafik minimal (wirkt beispielsweise dem leicht pixeligen Himmel entgegen), läßt allerdings die Größe von Screenshots explodieren (und ich bin so schon bei rund 7,5mb pro Shot).

links ohne SweetFX, rechts mit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. November 2012)

Warum hast du beim sharp_strength nur 0.55 genommen ich habe 1.25 gerade.

Finde aber die "besten" wert einfach nicht.


----------



## Blaze-Raz (18. November 2012)

Hi hast du schon eine Config für Black Ops 2 fertig?


----------



## DaHouse (28. November 2012)

Wenn ich SweetFx nutze und gleichzeitig SGSSAA bekomme ich Probleme mit der Camera. z.B die Film-Widerholung geht dann nicht mehr ! Das nervt ! Ich würde gerne Screenshots machen, aber ohne Aliasing.
Kann mir jemand helfen Bitte !


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. November 2012)

SMAA aus schalten !


----------



## DaHouse (28. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*
Edit.*
Dachte es lag CC. SMAA hab ich aus ! 
Ich bekomme das nur weg mit Alt+Tab......... Kann mir niemand helfen ??


----------



## DaHouse (29. November 2012)

Push. Ich könnte wirklich hilfe gebrauchen was Shift² angeht 

Letzte Bilder vom Lamborghini...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHouse (2. Dezember 2012)

Nix los hier in dem Thread


----------



## bentrop (6. Dezember 2012)

hey, 

wollt mal fragen wie es für FarCry3 aussieht oder auch BlackOps2 ob da schon was angepasst wurde?!

grüße---Bentrop


----------



## conan13 (1. Februar 2013)

hab mal eins für black ops 2 gebastelt, hab darauf geachtet dass die farben nich zu kitschig wirken, bild etwas verdunkelt und die schärfe aufgedreht.

File-Upload.net - SweetFX_preset.txt

mich würde aber dass von der pcgh-redaktion interessieren um evtl. zu vergleichen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Februar 2013)

Bei Flatout 3 bekomme keine schönes Bild hin kann einer Helfen ?


----------

